# New Sub-forums



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

I felt the following where missing and have now been added

*Ask Vape Veteran*
*Forum Suggestions*
*Electronic & Mech Mods*
*Non-Vape Classifieds*
*Adults Only*
??


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

With this unilateral action, there clearly is no need for other administrators or moderators, boss? This after we have done a lot of work to streamline the forum.


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

ok, both of you time out. you're just going to keep on butting heads untill something bad happens. it's obvious you both have that 'A" type leader personality, just chill okes. andre' you're my vaping hero, if it wasn't for you i'd still be buying cheap under the counter packets of smokes and chainsmoking myself to an early grave. giz you've done an awesome job on this forum but the two of you need to chillax for today, kiss your wives and just sleep on it please?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/5/14)

Agree. Take a step back. Have a vape. Make some coffee. Let's do a group hug and a couple of kumbajas and come back to this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

Boys enough is enough now, you two have some very serious conflict which needs to be resolved as this tension between you two has gone on for way to long, there is a a lack of respect on both parts and a lack of understanding on both parts too! Lets drop this now and let the dust settle then you two can discuss in a professional manner what needs to be done further at a later stage. For now leave things as they are - no more undiscussed changes from you @Gizmo and @Matthee no more of what has caused everything today in the first place.

This forum is a family and things like this will come about however all parties need to be respected equally the way I see it there are 3 ways to sort this out, which I will put forward once everybody has calmed down.

The end!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

i concurrrrr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

guys calm down
go clean your attys, charge your batteries, vape your favorite juice or something and clear your head.
clearly neither of you are thinking straight now, and the users of the forum are getting affected with this in house bickering.
we will settle this as adults, privately!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> guys calm down
> go clean your attys, charge your batteries, vape your favorite juice or something and clear your head.
> clearly neither of you are thinking straight now, and the users of the forum are getting affected with this in house bickering.
> we will settle this as adults, privately!


..... with Pool Noodles!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ..... with Pool Noodles!



Awwww why pool noodles? Toy Light sabers are so much more fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Awwww why pool noodles? Toy Light sabers are so much more fun


or hammers.... those colourful plasticy ones that squeek

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> or hammers.... those colourful plasticy ones that squeek



OMG YES!!!! Or waterguns! Those awesome ones that you attach 2 liter bottles to... Lets have a Ecigssa Waterfight in the middle of a park somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

White t shirts? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

